# Copper...Does this look like a fishtail?



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 20, 2017)

I took a pic of one of my does' tails this morning. I'm trying to figure out if you think she looks copper deficient. Input appreciated! 

Also, does anyone have experience using flax as a copper supplement instead of the bolus?


----------



## rosti (Dec 20, 2017)

It could be, but I don't rely on fishtail as an indicator of copper deficiency, since most of mine don't show it, and balding tail tips can also be caused by other conditions. 
It looks like your doe is black-how does her coat look, particularly on the belly and hind legs? If it has a rusty tinge or is starting to turn really brown, she needs copper. 
I have no experience giving flax for copper-I imagine you'd have to give a ton to make a difference after an animal is showing signs of deficiency. If she were on flax every day it might work, but I don't know.


----------



## rosti (Dec 20, 2017)

For example, this doeling needs copper pretty badly, but does not have a fishtail.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 31, 2017)

Her color is actually really good. I was just curious if her tail would be considered a fish tail. I'll attach a pic of her.


----------



## secuono (Dec 31, 2017)

A vet on a FB vet goat group said there is no link between the two.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 31, 2017)

secuono said:


> A vet on a FB vet goat group said there is no link between the two.



Interesting!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2017)

secuono said:


> A vet on a FB vet goat group said there is no link between the two.



Not impressed with many vets that are on FB.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeah… kinda like those vets who say not to treat for cocci unless the goat has bloody scours


----------



## rosti (Jan 1, 2018)

secuono said:


> A vet on a FB vet goat group said there is no link between the two.



Several vets on the AASRP at the ADGA Convention said the same thing-no link between fishtail and copper.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2018)

rosti said:


> Several vets on the AASRP at the ADGA Convention said the same thing-no link between fishtail and copper.


Yeah but thing is some of those same vets say never to deworm a tapeworm goat-"no need"...
Or Kids can't have coccidia at this time of year (January) 
No vet has it right all the time and opinions and treatments change as research and info changes 
who knows... it has always been said of this and often fishtail goes away after copper ... but there are other deficiencies that can cause fishtail...
the red color is also not always an indicator it can be from binding of iron in high iron well water...
I would look at the whole goat.


----------



## rosti (Jan 1, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Yeah but thing is some of those same vets say never to deworm a tapeworm goat-"no need"...
> Or Kids can't have coccidia at this time of year (January)
> No vet has it right all the time and opinions and treatments change as research and info changes
> who knows... it has always been said of this and often fishtail goes away after copper ... but there are other deficiencies that can cause fishtail...
> ...



True, but these aren't just your average vet that knows nothing about goats. And it was several vets from the audience as well that agreed...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2018)

Sadly the above statements are from "highly respected" goat vets 

Where there is fishtail I would suspect other deficiencies- 
Copper seems to be where everyone goes for everything-(goat people) but I think more people are learning copper isn't some miracle mineral.
There is a balance.
High alfalfa diets can cause zinc deficiencies yet people will throw copper at the goat because the skin looks bad... 
Vitamins are equally important...


----------

